# Gummy Charged Banner for your signatures :)



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Want to fly the Gummy Banner in your signature to show your Gummy pride and support? Well if you do here are some banners for ya  Thanks to our Team Artist Daank


----------



## SemiAutoAZ (Jun 29, 2011)

im in!


----------



## Reggieb (Jun 7, 2011)

BAM :smile3:


----------



## GoBlue13 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## 1thess523 (Jul 6, 2011)

Done! Thanks!

Looking forward to the what's else is coming from this team.

Care to tease anything new?


----------



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sweet....


----------



## andraddict (Jun 22, 2011)

I will be flying this one. Donate whenever you can, but even if you cant afford it, don't forget to thank a dev and tell them how much you appreciate their work. Its a lot of tedious work to do what they do, and they share it freely for everyone's enjoyment. I get so tired of seeing them hassled. Kejar31 and Syaoran12, you guys do amazing work, and I look forward to seeing what your newly assembled Team Gummy Charged can unleash.


----------

